# How old are these Traynor speakers?



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

A family member (brother) offered to give me a set of speakers which i have not seen yet and are not in hand however i was wondering how old they were and if they are worth taking or not.

Here is the info I have on them

Traynor
Yorkville sound Ltd
Toronto canada
Speaker cabs
Model BW-1
Serial # 8070007
impedance 8 ohms
power 200 watts

Any info or perhaps even an image of the speakers would be helpfull as i wont have the speakers for a few weeks if I accept them.

Thanks


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Check here

http://yorkville.com/downloads/other/yorkvillehistory.pdf


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a pair of these that I still use. They're a little heavy but still sound good. I also have the "RVS" head that came with them and it still works well too. I use the kit as a practice P/A but have used the cabs live many times.


----------

